# Adding shea butter to melt and pour base



## gagirl70 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have never made soap before, so I have a few questions to ask...I have some shea butter and I have purchased some Lavender oil. I was wondering if I buy a white melt and pour soap base if I can add the shea butter and lavender oil to it once it is melted...I am new at this and I dont know alot (I have been doing some reading) I know this is going to be a learn as you go process, but I hate to waste products and money. I feel like the melt and pour base is an easy start for me to learn on. I would love anyone's opinion...I am also looking for a good beginner's soap basic book. Any suggestions???

Thank you,
Angela


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 24, 2008)

I've added it, but I don't add much. I'm afraid if I add too much it won't set up well - and you can definitely add the lavender, just do a little at a time until it's as strong as you like it.
Make sure you melt the shea first or it's a PITA to incorporate..
I love Marie Browning's books.. Melt & Pour Soapmaking, and 300 Handcrafted Soaps are my two favorites of her's.


----------



## gagirl70 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply. I am doing some reading and research. I will look into the books you suggested... I am very excited and I cant wait to get started. Thanks again.


----------



## topcat (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey gagirl70,

I have found that if I add up to 1 tablespoon of oil/butter additives per pound to my MP base it sets up okay.  Any more and you will find the finished soap will be softer and softer the more you add.  You can also add up to 1 tablespoon of any water based additive in addition to your shea butter (eg buttermilk, coconut milk, aloe vera juice, etc) and have a good result.  Enjoy your soaping experience! 

Tanya


----------

